# Cane toad care?



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

Could people tell me the basic care of the cane toad? Housing/feeding/etc.

Thanks


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

Please people... Someone MUST know... I´ve tried google but want more information. Please help


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM (May 30, 2009)

For basic care theres some info on here.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/amphibian-care/81142-cane-toad-bufo-marinus.html


----------



## lewy (Nov 27, 2007)

More detailed care sheet here:

Cane Toad Care sheet - The Amphibain.co.uk. Cane Toad, Marine Toad, Giant Toad, Bufo Marinus, captive care, feeding, breeding, housing and more.


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

you will need a big viv they get monsterous. will eat a wide range of insects and will tackle larger foods. A terestrial set up will be required with a large water area. I would house them on a substrate of eco earth, as they are big eaters sphagmum moss will cause porblems regarding impaction.


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

They are easy to keep, you should know the care toad.

Lol you should really sign up to caudata.org excellent care on there.

and how did ya miss this mate: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/amphibian-care/81142-cane-toad-bufo-marinus.html


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks, people. Might get one. Still unsure. They look nice animals.


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

I would love 1 in the future, just space that puts them lower down my list


----------

